# How Different Types Respond to Embarrassment



## Michelle0416 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey folks, 

I've been making a little personal study out of how different types experience and respond to embarrassment. I'd love to hear the observations of others on this topic. I've noticed, for example, that ENFJ's (and some ENFP's) in some strange way seek embarrassment? I know several ENFJ's that love being discovered doing something embarrassing. Their whole face will light up and blush and they just eat it up. Perhaps this is some way they experience humor differently. I've known several ENFJ's to go out of their way to share "really embarrassing" sexual experiences. They're absolutely hilarious, of course, but it puzzles me how they delight in this. 

INTP's, on the other hand, I can't see ever doing this. On the few occasions I've witnessed an INTP experience true embarrassment, I feel like they totally shut down. To them, it's crippling. 

Have you all found this to be the case? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm very modest and an introvert, I tend to get a little shy and blush and just be quiet if it is around strangers or people I don't know well. If it's around family, I just laugh or wave it off. It really just depends on what my mood at the time is and what the embarrassing moment is. im not one to be the center of attention, good or bad, but I can handle it just fine if I have to, haha if that makes any sense. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

If I'm embarrassed I self-deprecate. If you allow people to see that you're truly embarrassed than you succumb to your own fear.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmmmm,

I'd have to think of an example...


.......


..........



Man, I may have to return. I either don't get embarrassed, or have amazing powers of denial that I did something stupid. 

Ok I'll return with something, cuz I definitely know I blush, BAD every once in a while but thinking about it, I'm pretty good at brushing it off.


Was late for my first class, didn't think it would be that big of a deal, but I played out in my head what I'd say on the very off chance the teacher said something.

He said something in a class of 40 people. Stopped the lecture, "I hope you have a good reason to be late!" bit of a hard ass, so I said what I had planned in the car ride.

"I had to pull over to rescue a group of orphans from a burning car." haha, I shit you not, it was one of my greatest moments.


I kind of stole one of my ESTP buddy's lines when he tripped over a tiny little rock on a trail and busted his ass. He yelled, "Man Down!!" ha, smooth.

Generally though, I turn beet red.


----------



## Michelle0416 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, ButterflyxCollector - 

That aligns pretty well with my experiences with INFJ's. My partner is one and behaves similarly.


----------



## Michelle0416 (Jan 27, 2015)

Classic ENTP humor, JohnnyYukon. I can totally see that. 

Thanks for the input-


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

I just get all red faced and generally cover it or turn away. Most likely put my head down or something, if not leave the room for a bit. If it bothered me, I'd get frustrated, and if it did more than just ruffle a few feathers, then I might shed some tears in order to keep relative calm.

Safe to say, if I didn't shake it off, then yeah, I'm shut down for the next few hours. If I see who ever embarrassed me that badly or what ever made me that way, I'd likely shut down again for about another 30 minutes to an hour...


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Usually I just go with it, I'm pretty decent at recovering from embarrassing situations as long as I'm in a flexible environment. 
If I'm in a stifled, formal environment, it's more difficult. I remember trying to leave after I had finished my ACTs several years ago and had some guy laugh when the supervisor called me back because she wasn't done talking (I hadn't realized it was me she was talking to) I knew who this guy was, knew he worked at checkout at my local grocery store and planned to checkout in that line and humiliate him in front of his co-workers next time I was there. I changed my mind because I realized that I was being childish and petty towards someone for doing something that I easily might have done in his place.
Point is, how I deal with negative situations depends on how much power I feel I have.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

It's pretty hard to embarrass me. Most of the things that I would find extremely embarrassing are things that are completely avoidable, so it's not something I have to worry about very often.

When I do get embarrassed, I just play it off as no big deal. A lot of things I'll laugh off or joke about. If I can't do that then I just brush off anything people say about it like, "Yeah, that happened," and try to move on as quickly as possible.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Well if someone likes being embarrassed then that's not embarrassment for them XD
I often embarrass myself for attention 
But it's not embarrassing.I avoid things that actually embarrass me.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> If I'm embarrassed I self-deprecate. If you allow people to see that you're truly embarrassed than you succumb to your own fear.


INFP. Yeah, I often self-deprecate, I think its common for INFPs. If caught out, I usually laugh about it. I often find myself laughing at myself in embarrassing situations.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My INFP sibling self-deprecates as well. He often runs the scenario over and over and freaks out about it days on end. 

I don't get embarrassed. I might play it for the lulz (sometimes the lulz need to be had, but I am rarely if ever, legitimately embarrassed).


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not easily embarrassed. Unfortunately, I have rosacea (extreme reddening of the face) that makes me seem as if I am. Being in an incredibly hot environment or long bits of laughter can enact it. A lot of times I will laugh at myself when I do something funny and people will think I'm embarrassed because I'm 'blushing.'


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't usually point out honest mistakes in others, and expect the same from people in return.

As far as taking it upon myself to be embarrassed about something? Nope.

And should someone point out my "embarrassing" action, I'll take it as best I can, with a hint of aggression, so as to perhaps give that person back a bit of what they're giving.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

If I can escape when embarrassed, I'll usually try to walk very fast to the door in hopes that nobody will have noticed I left. But for the most part, it doesn't really get to me. I usually laugh it off when people try to bring it up with me.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Michelle0416 said:


> in some strange way seek embarrassment


Perhaps some form of "social masochism."



> share "really embarrassing" sexual experiences


My guess is that it acts as some form of emotional catharsis. And it doesn't have to be sexual. When a person lays their secrets bare, they feel unburdened, especially when others chime in with their own "Tales from the Punch Bowl" (kudos if you get that).

Anyway, this topic reminds me of an Oingo Boingo song.
:crazy:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I look down and blush and/or giggle nervously. I'm not really embarrassed by the same things other people are, though. There's this one guy I know that always mocks me for being short and purportedly "looking like a 7th grader" or some shit and that's _supposed _to be embarrassing, but it's really just annoying. 

Anyway, I guess that's how ENTPs flirt -- making fun of you. (That's what he is, I'm pretty sure.)


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

When I'm embarrassed I just laugh, try to come up with something witty to say and while doing that I look like an awkward idiot and then I laugh more because I can't come up with anything. I do enjoy it for some reason though?
But my comfort zone expands really far or I'm just really comfortable being out of my comfort zone (?) so I rarely get embarrassed for real.


----------



## Vaux (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm all about the self-deprecation, always saying stuff like, "idiot, why did you do that?" 
Also, I'll most likely relive it tor a few weeks and cringe whenever I remember it later on.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Depends on the gravity of the circumstance. Usually, I brush it off and then smile with that Ne-reckless abandon.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't often get embarrassed right away. Usually, I am not aware of any sense of shame until reflecting on the incident and pinpointing areas for improvement.

When I do experience immediate shame, I do my best not to show it by means of laughter or feigned indifference.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It depends on the situation, for minor goofs, I'm inclined to laugh it off, make a joke with some self-deprecating humor. For more major things, and things I feel ashamed of, the reaction is more physical. Blushing, muscle tension, the need to just hide in a corner for awhile.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

(It would be helpful if I knew my type fully) dichotomy wise only : IxxJ

I don't get embarrassed too often. When I go, I get frustrated and quietly angry. I try hard to always be in control within my environments, so when I'm thrown off, seriously embarrassed or anything, I get frustrated with my surroundings and sort of "give up" on trying to sound upbeat/engaged when speaking, etc. I'm like some sort of un-evolved cavemen in some sense; I'm either happy or quietly angry. Every negative emotion there is is honestly just anger lol.


----------

